# WILL HE STAY THE SAME?



## goat boy (Jan 17, 2013)

I Have an LGD and he does not bother the ducks or chickens. I let him out to see his reaction and he's great. but now i'm keeping him locked up with the goats to guard. And i'm not sure i'f he stays locked up and not in the same area as the ducks and chickens will he start to kill them as he gets older?  ',''


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 17, 2013)

How old is he?


----------



## goat boy (Jan 17, 2013)

4 months


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 17, 2013)

read post  2 on pg 1 

I stress this to all have LGD pups...

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=23634


----------



## goat boy (Jan 17, 2013)

Yeah has some good info but will he always love them? And he's around that age range where they say that he'l do that but he does not(''


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 17, 2013)

Actually he is still a little young... it isn't a matter of loving them. It is a stage that he will go through, playing with chickens. Problem is you take a large LGD pup  and it plays with a chicken the chicken will get killed.  This "playing with" starts as early as 5 m but often becomes a real problem at 7m. 

I have written extensively on this subject on a lot of LGD threads, that was one of my posts. I have one a little more detailed...I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## goat boy (Jan 17, 2013)

Ok Thanks!


----------

